# IMPORTANT QUESTION



## skylight37

Hello! 
I have a very important question! I am due to start down regulation tomorrow, the 29th of May, (which is 21 days from the first day of my last period) and Today I have had some blood that looks suspiciously like AF starting! I will have to see how the flow continues, but I need to know whether I should start the down regulations tomorrow now or not? I am so bummed out! My doctor is on strike at the moment, and though it is possible to get ahold of him I preseume in the case of an emergency, getting information from him for regular questions is near impossible. 
I have waited for 4 months to start this therapy due to haviung to receive to rubella vaccinations and waiting through my last period, and now suddely after being regular with my cycles this happend the day before DR! I thank you in advance for your time in this matter! 
Please adivise.
Sky


----------



## Ruth

You may have already got the answer to your question but my advice would be to still start as if your af is starting you are just starting in the follicular phase of your cycle which is fine.

Ruth


----------

